# DIY Fake rock wall



## Greenbeard (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi, I remember a while ago reading a thread on how to make a nice fake rock wall out of polystyrene. I have searched and can't seem o find it, t would be helpful if someone had access to it or could point me in the right direction.
Cheers, Matt.


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Apr 17, 2009)

looked some headings up this one appeared i hope it helps soz couldn't figure out how to add the link (thread was closed) this is what it said:

*How I did it .... Rock Wall Enclosure Mrs I ... XXX *

Step By Step How I made my Enclosure

I don’t know how detailed you guys want this so I will do my best without rambling and if you need or want more info don’t hesitate to ask.
I wont add any pictures you can see the pics before and after in my other threads.
First I stripped down the old buffet unit, took everything out from the inside and sanded it back inside and out totally.
Then I scavenged around my place and friends/families places for some polystyrene. 
I tipped the buffet on its back, Using a hot glue gun ($20 at Bunnings) I stuck the polystyrene to the back of the unit, (going really quickly as in this cold weather it dries FAST). I just put it all over the back surface not really bothered about where or how it looked at this stage.
Then I got some turps in a jar and a paint brush about 2cms long. Using this I wiped it over the polystyrene in all different directions (be careful turps really eats away this stuff and if you use too much you wont have any polystyrene left use a little at a time the more you use the more “eaten away” it becomes) If you have any pieces that are way to sticking out for you liking just use a stanly knife to cut them down then use turps to shape it. Maybe have a go on a spare piece so that you know how it works.
As you can see with mine I put some of the polystyrene on to make shelves for the reptiles.
Ok, then I got expanding foam and used this to fill all the holes in the polystyrene (this stuff expands heaps so don’t use too much you can always add more later) and its sticky as hell if you get it on your hands so maybe wear gloves.
I let all this set for 24 hours.
The I used a self levelling concrete compound and using a glove wiped it all over every piece of foam and back of the unit (after I thought I should have done the side aswell with a thin coat but oh well next time) The first coat of this I made fairly runny so that it went into all the nooks and crannies, then second coat a lot thicker in consistency. I spose you could just use a concrete without aggregate in it at a fairly runny consistency too. Let the first coat semi dry before applying second coat.
I let this set for 24 hours or until really hard down south may take a little longer.
I then sprayed the whole background with 2 coats of black water based non toxic acrylic paint. I diluted it with water for better consistency through the air gun. About 2/3 paint 1/3 water. I did this with all the paints.
I am lucky enough to have an air compresser at home and a spray gun. I don’t know how you’d go getting into all the little nooks and crannies without it. Anyone in SA if they can transport their unit they are welcome to paint here.
I let this dry for a few hours but couldn’t wait any longer I had to keep going.
Then I made a light browny colour and lightly sprayed the entire background but not enough so that the black doesn’t show through in the nooks.
Then I used yellow and sprayed a bit here and there, then i used green and sprayed a bit here and there (was hoping to get the old moldy look.. lol.. )
Then I used some copper pearls (you add these to your paint but your paint needs to be mostly water and just a little bit of paint or you loose the pearl effects.
Anyone wanting to go really crazy we even have the pearls that change colours depending on the angle and light reflection.
I then put four top coats of clear.
Added some stain to the outside of the unit.
Cut the Perspex and put it in. Hooked up the heat and lights. Added some fake plants and WA – LA.
Sound long and tedious but it really wasn’t.
Many thanks to my hubby who helped me learn how to use a spray gun, lol, and cut my Perspex. 
Like I said only cost me about $200 no probably about $250 all done but I already had the unit and 4ft fluro (the most expensive bit was the Perspex sheet which was $125)
And if you want to see some of the colours we do have a look at our web address www.impactflooring.com.au
Hope that was ok to post the addy.
Thanks for all the positive thoughts, now Im off to ebay to look for old furniture.
Mrs I 
XXXXXXXXXXXX

i hope you don'y mind me copying and pasting


----------



## W.T.BUY (Apr 17, 2009)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/hints-and-tips/how-to-make-a-background-40637


----------



## nocturnal_pulse (Apr 17, 2009)

http://www.beardeddragon.org/articles/falserock

this is really detailed


----------



## Cabotinage (Apr 17, 2009)

i want to make one im to scared haha


----------



## Gecko :) (Apr 17, 2009)

Heres another :
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/how-to-build-fake-reptile-background-cheap-74214


----------



## tooninoz (Apr 17, 2009)

Be careful with grout. It won't last long with snakes, and will definitely be a problem with lizards.


----------

